# Half fretted/half fretless basses?



## DarkWolfXV (May 23, 2013)

Is there something like this? It would be awesome for example in 6 string format, 3 low strings fretted for chugging the .... out of them etc. and 3 high strings for sweet melodies. There would be problems with such design as for example strings but i think you could get 3 flatwound and 3 roundwound singles separately. I think i saw such think on 8 string guitar where 7 strings (B E A D G B E) were fretted and 8th string was fretless.

Its a really interesting idea, i know that in a custom its probably possible, but any production or semi/custom basses like this?


----------



## Kroaton (May 23, 2013)

The Ibanez Ashula bass is the only production model that does this.
It also features a separate pickup system for the fretless strings.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 23, 2013)

Yes. Ibanez made one (Ashula). Rob allen made one (Rob Allen Custom Bass Guitars - Original, Unique, Handcrafted).

Other builders have made them as well.


----------



## Kroaton (May 23, 2013)

Forgot to add New Guitars and you might want to contact Doug Wilkes Guitars, he's the first guy that made a fretted fretless bass back in the 80's I think.


----------



## yingmin (May 24, 2013)

Steinberger did the absolute coolest twist on this: a bass that could switch from fretted to fretless via a knob at the top of the neck. I don't know what mechanism it used to do this, but it apparently didn't work too well. Great idea, though.

http://www.steinbergerworld.com/special/xm2fl.htm


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 24, 2013)

Brown's Guitar Factory


----------



## DrAleksi (May 24, 2013)

- BassLab - Basses and Guitars -
You'll have to click on "Custom" (the picture next to it) in the bass tab at the top, but that's a pretty sweet fretted-and-fretless bass


----------



## Scordare (May 31, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Brown's Guitar Factory



The Browns are really cool...check out this demo.


----------



## Thornmoon (Jun 7, 2013)

Here's one. 8 strings, 4 fretted. 4 fretless


----------

